# Bludevil's 8 week cutter P/RR/S style



## bludevil (May 5, 2005)

Ok, 1st journal. Here's the dealio - 8 week cutting cycle. Just came off a 4 week 1AD cycle where I gained some nice strength. Goal will be to lose about 15lbs while keeping strength loss at a minimum.

Bio - 
Age - 31
Height - 6'0
Weight - 197
BF % - 9.4 (just taken today)
Lean Body Mass  - 178.48lbs
Fat Mass - 18.52lbs
Neck size - 15 3/8
Bicep - 16 1/4
Chest 39
Waist - 33 7/8
Hip - 35 3/4
Thigh - 25
Calve - 15 12/16

Would like to get down to between 180 - 185lbs at a bf % of 7 - 8%.
Using Gopro's P/RR/S routine the entire 8 weeks while using TP's Carb Cycling routine. 

Had a Leg w/o today - Power
*Asstograss Squat* - 3 sets 6 @ 275
*LeggPress* - 3 sets of 6 @ 400 (this machine is a little different than most Legg Press machines. Instead of you pushing the weight up, your feet are stable and your pushing your body up. I've found I do about 200 - 300lbs less on this type of legg press machine from standard ones.)
*Single Leg Extension* - 2 sets of 6 @ 100
*Leg Curl* - 3 sets of 6 @ 150
*SLDL * - 2 sets of 6 at 250

Yeah, I know my leg stength sucks. I've always played a lot of bball and I can't stand trying to go play and my legs being so wobbly that I can't even jump off the floor. I just came off playing 5 months of bball in different leagues with little to no leg workout. Since bball leagues are over with now, I'll start working out legs again. Needless to say, I'm sure I'll be hurting tomorrow from today's leg routine. 

Oh yeah, supps taking. Right now I'm on:
LX - 4 caps a day
GXR - 3 caps a day (can't take much of these or I'll get real dizzy headed and trembly)
Sesathin - 3 times a day @ 1/4 ts
Pre-wo - CEE, Citrulline Malate, DiArgine Malate, HMB, BCAA's, Taurine, and GO, and 20g of Substance WPI
Post-wo - 40g Whey, 40g of Maltodextrin/Dextrose, BCAA's

Well I think that's about it for now.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Well, looks pretty good! Those legs oughta be SOOORE tomorrow...


----------



## bludevil (May 5, 2005)

Thanks for dropping in FishorCutBait. Just noticed in your sig that your doing the P/RR/SS routine as well. I'll stop by and see how it's going. Most definately will be feeling the DOMS tomorrow. On a side note, tomorrow is cardio and I'll being playing bball. We'll see how it goes


----------



## Rocco32 (May 5, 2005)

Awesome, finally a journal  Looking really good to start off with. Are you going to post your meals as well or not? Nice leg w/o, much heavier than I can go  Time to get a back pic up


----------



## bludevil (May 5, 2005)

yeah I'll post my meals and get a back pic put up as well. Picture will probably suck though, because we just got back from vacation and seemed to have lost our digital camera, so I'll be taking a pic with my phone. I'll try and get some before pics up, so I'll take my back pic from that. 

High Carb Day
Meal 1 = Oats, Natty PB, 30g whey protein, apple
Mid Morning = 30g of canned chicken and fish oil
Lunch = Grilled Chicken, Geen Beans, Fiber One cereal and fish oil
Pre WO = 20g Substance WPI, CEE, Citrulline Mallate, Di Arginine Mallate, HMB, BCAA, GO, Taurine.
Post WO = 40g of Whey and 40g of Dextrose, BCAA's. 
Mid Afternoon = Grilled Chicken, Green Beans, Sweet Potato, fish oil
Dinner = Roast, Squash, nuts
Bedtime = Cottage Cheese, Natty PB, 20g whey protein.

and thanks for dropping by Rock, er I mean Rocco.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 5, 2005)

Mmm.... Green beans... Me rikey greeen beeeeeeeans.... 

Diet's lookin pretty good, as far as I can tell.

Ohh... I wanna be a beast brother (soon, just you wait)... Lol, anywho...


----------



## bludevil (May 6, 2005)

As stated earlier no training today, just cardio which will be roughly 1.5 hours of basketball. Forgot to mention in 1st post my routine will look like this

Monday- Chest & Biceps with 15 min power walk cardio session
Tuesday - Back & Triceps with 15 min power walk cardio session
Wednesday - Shoulders & Abs with 15 min power walk cardio session
Thursday - Legs with 15 min power walk cardio session
Friday - Cardio Only (99% of time this will be bball at lunch)

The reason I chose to weight train 4 days in a row is mostly my enjoyment of playing basketball on friday and not lifting on the weekend. If I seem to be overtraining or my numbers start to fall, I'll give up bball on friday and put in a rest day for wednesday.


----------



## bludevil (May 6, 2005)

Diet as of 05/06

No Carb Day
Meal 1 - 40g of whey and natty pb
Meal 2 - Roast and Squash (gotta love leftovers), Fish Oil
Meal 3 - Grilled Chicken w/PepperJack Cheese and Veggies, Fish Oil
Meal 4 - Salad w/Grilled Chicken, Fish Oil
Meal 5 - Protein Shake with a handful of nuts
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, natty pb, and whey protein mixed up together.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 6, 2005)

Good to see you starting a journal Bludevil


----------



## bludevil (May 6, 2005)

Thanks yellowmoomba, and glad you stopped by.
On a side note, my left arm is killing me today. I did shoulders for the first time since last august. For those that don't know I had a partial rotator cuff tear in left shoulder last august. I took the next 3 months off from lifting altogether. Started back lifting light in late november. Finally started lifting heavy again in april but have not done any direct shoulder workouts. The bad thing is the pain isn't DOMS, it's PAIN like tendonitis setting in or something. I did read that LX or GXR (can't remember which) can cause joint pains so maybe I'll need to cut back dosage and go back to light weight on shoulder routine. I'll let it recover this weekend and see how it feels monday for my chest routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 7, 2005)

Dude, that sucks. Just be careful and you might want to throw in some Rotator cuff exercises for kicks and giggles.  It's not uncommon to develop bursitis after rotator cuff injuries but it can be dealt with.


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2005)

Good looking log there Dev.  Go easy on that shoulder....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, shoulders are a weird thing, cuz, it's dange near impossible to get much GOOD upper body done without the shoulders... Like they said, go easy on it... (mine is finally better)


----------



## King Silverback (May 7, 2005)

Hello Brother Blue!!! Awesome pics there   
W/o's are lookin good, real good, take care of that shoulder, seems most of us have had a run-in with the shoulder problems!!!
Keep it up, will ride the journey with ya if ya don't mind!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Good looking log there Dev.  Go easy on that shoulder....



Thanks for dropping in, yeah I'm definately going to go lighter this week on shoulder routine.



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, shoulders are a weird thing, cuz, it's dange near impossible to get much GOOD upper body done without the shoulders... Like they said, go easy on it... (mine is finally better)



So what did you do to injure your shoulder?



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Hello Brother Blue!!! Awesome pics there
> W/o's are lookin good, real good, take care of that shoulder, seems most of us have had a run-in with the shoulder problems!!!
> Keep it up, will ride the journey with ya if ya don't mind!!!



Thanks for comments. I was probably in the best shape of my life when those pics were taken last year. Hoping to get at least back to that point this year. As far as the ride, the more the merrier


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

I don't get on the computer much over the weekend, so here's an update

Saturday consisted of me push mowing the yard and washing the car for cardio.
Diet consisted of
Low Carb Day
Meal 1 - Oats, natty pb, 30g whey protein, 4 strawberries
Meal 2 - Salad w/Steak and fish oil
Meal 3 - Large cucumber, protein shake, handful of nuts
Meal 4 - Took my wife out to eat for mothers day to a southern style restaraunt buffet style. I gorged out. Most of the meal consisted of Popcorn Shrimp, Flounder, Country Style Steak, Pinto's, and yams. I did have a few bites of banana pudding as well. To help alleviate some of this, I did double up on the sesathin and GXR before the meal.
Meal 5 - cottage cheese, natty pb, whey protein

Sunday
No Carb Day
Meal 1 - Protein Shake, natty pb
Meal 2 - Salad w/chicken, fish oil
Meal 3 - large cucumber, cottage cheese, natty pb
Meal 4 - Salad w/chickn, fish oil
Meal 5 - cottage cheese, natty pb, whey protein

Overall not to bad except for the gorging at the restaurant. I'm usually pretty hard on myself when I cheat, but this food was so good I could care less. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

Workout Summary

RR week - Chest & Biceps
Incline DB Press - 85lbs 3sets of 8 (definately need to go heavier next go round, kept it a little light to see how shoulder felt. Shoulder felt good)
Bench Press - 205lbs 3 sets  10,9,8
Flys - 30lbs 2sets of 12 (go heavier next time)
Standing Alt DB Curl - 55lbs 2sets of 8 (go heavier)
Machine Single Cable Curl - 60lbs 2sets of 10
Preacher style concentration curls - 40lbs 1set of 12

15 minute power walk. (power walk consists of treadmill speed of 3.0 and an incline of 10.

Diet - High Carb Day
Meal 1 - Oatmeal, Natty pb, strawberries, whey protein
Meal 2 - Lean Beef, Salad, Fiber One cereal, pineapple, fish oil
Meal 3 - Grilled Chicken, Salad, Fiber One cereal, pineapple, fish oil
Meal 4  - Canned Chicken, nuts
Meal 5 - Salad w/grilled chicken
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, natty pb, whey protein


----------



## P-funk (May 9, 2005)

at 9% BF why do you want to loose 15lbs?  Is there a goal percentage you have?  Is there a goal date you have (like a contest or something)?


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

goal date = July 1st
goal bf% = 7.5 - 8.0%

reason = my own vanity   
plus it's the week I'm going to the beach with a bunch of friends (most are 2 - 8 years younger than me, I'm the oldest of the group) and I want to be the one in the best shape.

Also, I guess I errored on the 15lbs weight reduction, I'd like to stay above 190lbs but be at my target bf%


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

That's quite a goal.  Good luck with it!


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

thanks pylon and pfunk for dropping in. Any suggestions or hints are much appreciated.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Great w/o there, and good luck in your goal!!! You'll be there!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 9, 2005)

thanks aangel. this being my 1st journal, I must admit all the inspiration from you guys truly makes the goal seem attainable.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

Great w/o Blu. You really are pushing and pulling some nice weight!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 9, 2005)

Does your gym, or ... Wherever you workout, have a pec deck?


----------



## gwcaton (May 9, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> goal date = July 1st
> goal bf% = 7.5 - 8.0%
> 
> reason = my own vanity
> ...


Nice wo ! 

I like your goals and your reason


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> thanks aangel. this being my 1st journal, I must admit all the inspiration from you guys truly makes the goal seem attainable.


It is attainable!!! Just Believe in yourself, we Believe in ya!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 9, 2005)

Looks like you have everything all set up!!   Now get-'er-done!!


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Does your gym, or ... Wherever you workout, have a pec deck?



Yeah my gym has a pec deck, why do u ask.
And thanks guys for all the replies.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

id be doin pec deck as opposed to db flyes...


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

I switch them up on different weeks, I think for Power I do pec deck, RR I do db flyes, and Shock I do cable crossovers laying on a swiss ball.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 10, 2005)

thats cool, thats cool... Just wanted to make sure you werent doing db flyes ALL the time...


----------



## Cardinal (May 10, 2005)

I am quite the fan of duke myself.  Are you a student there?


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

nope but I work in durham. been a blue devil fan all my life. Have thought about going to duke to get my masters degree but with 2 kids, (1 at 2 years old and the other at 4months) that will have to wait. On the same note - man their going to be tough next year in bball.


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

Training Update for today
RR week - Back & Triceps

CG weighted chins - 2 sets of 8 @bw + 10 (go to 15 next time)
pulldowns - 2 sets of 10 @ 160 
db rows - 2 sets of 12 @ 80lbs
db pullovers - 2 sets of 15 @ 40lbs
Weighted dips - 3 sets of 8 @ bw + 75 (go heavier next time)
rope pushdowns - 2 sets of 12 @ 60lbs
db kickbacks - 1 set of 15 @ 30lbs

15 minute power walk

Diet
Low Carb Day
Meal 1 - Oats, natty pb, whey protein
meal 2 - canned chicken, handful of nuts
meal 3 - lean beef, salad, fish oil, fiber one cereal
meal 4 - grilled chicken, salad, fish oil, fiber one cereal, apple
meal 5 - lean been, green beans, fish oil
meal 6 - cottage cheese, natty pb, whey protein.

OHHHHH, you gotta love the same foods everyday.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Ooooo look what i found.... More P/RR/S freaks....


----------



## bludevil (May 10, 2005)

u got it brother


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Blu!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 10, 2005)

Isn't life easier when you don't think about foods?  And where would any of us be without pb, oats and whey in the morning?


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> Isn't life easier when you don't think about foods?  And where would any of us be without pb, oats and whey in the morning?


With a carton of eggs.....


----------



## bludevil (May 11, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> With a carton of eggs.....



yep, no carb days = eggs in the morning


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2005)

ha... and on carb days too... i eat a carton every morning


----------



## bludevil (May 11, 2005)

Update for 05/11

RR - Shoulders 
(As many of you know I'm coming off a rotator cuff injury a few months ago, and last week I had a little pain in my shoulder, so I'm keeping the weights semi-light for direct shoulder work)

Standing 1 arm DB Presses - 2sets of 8 @ 45lbs
Bent over db laterals - 2sets of 10 @ 20lbs
cable side laterals - 2 sets of 15 @ 30lbs

ab work today as well, and 15 minute power walk.

Diet - No Carb Day
Meal 1 - Omellete w/Veggies and handful of nuts
Meal 2 - Whey protein, fish oil
Meal 3 - Grilled Chicken w/salad
Meal 4 - Lean Beef w green beans and fish oil
Meal 5 - Grilled Chicken and Brocolli, fish oil
Meal 6 - Cottage Cheese, Natty PB, whey protein


----------



## King Silverback (May 11, 2005)

Brother Blu, good lookin w/o, take care of that shoulder!!!
Hows it goin?


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin?



Can't complain, with 2 kids (2 year old daughter and 5 month old son) life is always interesting and enjoyable


----------



## gwcaton (May 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Update for 05/11
> 
> RR - Shoulders
> (As many of you know I'm coming off a rotator cuff injury a few months ago, and last week I had a little pain in my shoulder, so I'm keeping the weights semi-light for direct shoulder work)
> ...


Nice wo Blu !

Whats on the agenda today ?


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

05/12

RR - Legs
Leg Extension - 2 sets x 10reps @ 215
Box Squats - 3 sets x 12reps @ 225
One Legged Leg Press - 3 sets x 15 @ 150 (quads were hurting by the time I got to these)
Lyling Leg Curl - 2 sets x 8 @ 150
Sldl - 2 sets x 10 @ 225
Calf Raises (Leg Press machine) - 2 sets x 20 @ 400

15 minute power walk

Diet - High Carb Day
Meal 1 - Oatmeal, Whey Protein, natty pb, grapes
Meal 2 - Steak, Green Beans, Fiber One cereal, 1/2 apple, fish oil
Meal 3 - Steak, Salad, Fiber One cereal, 1/2 apple, enova oil
Meal 4 - Grilled Chicken, squash, fish oil
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, natty pb, whey protein


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

Great w/o there Blu!! What do you think about switching up the execises. Quad/Ham/Quad/Ham etc? I started that a few weeks ago and kinda like it more. 

Fiber One Cereal, YUCK!!! I can't stomach that anymore LOL.


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o there Blu!! What do you think about switching up the execises. Quad/Ham/Quad/Ham etc? I started that a few weeks ago and kinda like it more.
> 
> Fiber One Cereal, YUCK!!! I can't stomach that anymore LOL.



Never tried switching up quad to ham before. Might try that next week. It does look like it would allow more rest for each muscle group so you can hit it harder. 

LOL at fiber one. My carb source are oats, fiber one cereal and sweet potatoes. Can't wait until July when I finish my diet and start to add in a few cheat meals


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2005)

No brown rice? Right now my carb sources are Oats, Grain bread, and flax seed organic whole wheat pasta. I just can't stomach sweet potatoes, Fiber one or brown rice anymore!!!!! I'll probably switch back to carb cycling though and be cleaner once I'm done with the SD.


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> No brown rice? Right now my carb sources are Oats, Grain bread, and flax seed organic whole wheat pasta. I just can't stomach sweet potatoes, Fiber one or brown rice anymore!!!!! I'll probably switch back to carb cycling though and be cleaner once I'm done with the SD.



not much of a rice fan, but the flax seed organic whole wheat pasta sounds very appetizing. You get it from a local supermarket, or order it off the web.


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Great w/o Blu  My carbs sources are now Oats and sweet tater....


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Great w/o Blu  My carbs sources are now Oats and sweet tater....



All I can say is thank god for splenda


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Nope.... no splenda either....


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2005)

Awesome W/O there Brother Blu!!! I have a 3 year old daughter,17 and 20 year old sons!!! Children can sure make life VERY Interesting!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 12, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 05/12
> 
> RR - Legs
> Leg Extension - 2 sets x 10reps @ 215
> ...



Nice #'s Bludevil!!!  I bet your legs were burnin'!!


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice #'s Bludevil!!!  I bet your legs were burnin'!!



you bet, especially since I really haven't hit legs hard in the last 4 or 5 months due to bball.


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O there Brother Blu!!! I have a 3 year old daughter,17 and 20 year old sons!!! Children can sure make life VERY Interesting!!!



Man that's a huge gap with the kid's ages. At least your sons can help out around the house and babysitting. Are your boys into weightlifting?


----------



## bludevil (May 12, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nope.... no splenda either....



are you a glutton for punishment or something. Gotta ask, why no sugar sub. You scared it still will cause a small insulin spike or you just don't use them. Guess that's why your in comp's and I'm not


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2005)

Naaa, i just don't use them  I get a plan then thats ALL i do... the plan... 
You could compete easy!!


----------



## bludevil (May 13, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You could compete easy!!



Thanks for the kind words, but I'll leave the competing to you and aangel.


----------



## bludevil (May 13, 2005)

05/13

So far training and diet seem to be going good. My veins are starting to come out in my shoulders and arms noticibly and I've went down a notch in my belt. 

Training = 1.5 hours of basketball, pushed mowed the yard which takes roughly an hour.

Diet = No carb day
Meal 1 - Whey Protein, Natty pb
Meal 2 - Grilled Chicken, Okra, fish oil
Meal 3 - Grilled Chicken, Salad, nuts
Meal 4 - Salad topped with steak, fish oil
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, natty pb, whey protein


----------



## HickeyNC (May 13, 2005)

Looking Pretty good Blue! Damn man. From your stats you seem to be moving some good weight. Hows it been going?!?


----------



## bludevil (May 13, 2005)

HickeyNC said:
			
		

> Looking Pretty good Blue! Damn man. From your stats you seem to be moving some good weight. Hows it been going?!?



Hey dude, Long time no hear. It's going good.  What brings you back to the boards. You still hitting the weights? By the way, where you at now?


----------



## Pylon (May 13, 2005)

looking good on those w/o's blue!

 I am also a fiber one fan.  One big bowl a week keeps you off cereal...and on the toilet.

 Do you have a link for the flax pasta?


----------



## bludevil (May 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> looking good on those w/o's blue!
> 
> I am also a fiber one fan.  One big bowl a week keeps you off cereal...and on the toilet.
> 
> Do you have a link for the flax pasta?



Yeah I like fiber one cereal. I usually eat them plain (without milk) or throw them on the salad. Nah, I don't have a link for the pasta, that's Rocco's carb choice. Maybe he'll chime in and let us both know.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 13, 2005)

I'm at work right now, over the weekend I'll try to find my pasta on-line and post it here   Just started Carb cycling and started it with a No Carb day, or should I say night LOL. Wow, it's been awhile I've gone a day w/o carbs.


----------



## bludevil (May 17, 2005)

Been in a training class at work, so I haven't had time to update.

Diet = Monday and Tuesday were spot on.

Training - Shock Week

Monday - Chest/Biceps
SS Cable Crossovers/Incline DB Press - 2 sets of 10 @ 50/85
SS Pec Deck/ Dips - 1 set of 10 @ 100/BW +65 (8 reps)
Dropset Machine BP - 3 dropsets of 10/8/6 reps @ 200/175/140
SS Straight BB Curl/ CG Chin - 1 set of 10 @ 140/BW
SS Preacher Curl/Reverse Curl - 1 set of 10 @ 105/40
Dropset DB curls 3 dropsets of 10/8/ @ 50/40

Tuesday
Back & Triceps
SS Pullover/WG Pulldown - 2 sets of 8 @ 85/150 (go heaveir)
SS Stiff Arm Pulldown/Reverse Grip bent row - 1 set of 10 @ 50/125 (go heavier)
Dropset Close Grip Pulldown - 3 dropdown sets of 8 @ 188/162/140
SS Pushdown/CG Bench Press - 2 sets of 8 @ 70/205
SS Reverse Grip Pushdown/DB Overhead Entension - 1 set of 10 @ 55/70
Dropset Weighted Dips - 2 dropdown sets of 8 @ 60/50


----------



## King Silverback (May 17, 2005)

2 Great lookin w/o's there Brother Blu!!! No, my kids are NOT into lifting!!! But my daughter says she wants big muscles like her Daddy, LOL, if only I had 'em!!!


----------



## gwcaton (May 17, 2005)

Lookin'  good Blu


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 17, 2005)

Nice Shock workouts Blu!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2005)

Great w/o's there Blu. So how do you like Shock week? Here is the link to the pasta- http://commerce24.pair.com/webstaff/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=opastas


----------



## Pylon (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Rocco.  I'll check it out.

 Nice work, BD!


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother Blu?


----------



## bludevil (May 18, 2005)

Been in training today as well. No time to update, but I did get a chance to hit shoulders today. Will give an update tomorrow at work.


----------



## King Silverback (May 18, 2005)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2005)

Heyya Blu


----------



## FishOrCutBait (May 19, 2005)

Yo brother Blue! Ya like that shoulder day, hunh?


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for dropping in. I don't have my training log with me right now, so I can't post my #'s for the shoulder routine. Will do it later today. Do have mid-point measurements though. Overall I'm happy with them except for 1 measurement and it's quite confusing to me.


Bio - 
Age - 31
Height - 6'0
Weight - 197
Neck size - 15 3/8
Bicep - 16 1/4
Chest 39
Waist - 33 7/8
Hip - 35 3/4
Thigh - 25
Calves - 15 12/16

6 weeks into diet
Age - 31
Height - 6'0
Weight - 192
Neck size - 15 5/8
Bicep - 16 
Chest 39 1/2
Waist - 34 5/8
Hip - 35 7/16
Thigh - 24 1/2
Calves - 16 2/16

As you can see, I'v gained some size in my Chest and Calves. Arms are relatively the same but my waist has went up about an 1/2 inch. Now this is confusing me because I've actually went down a notch in my belt. The only thing I can come up with is my wife misread the measurements the 1st time, especially since I've lost 5lbs and my hip measurements were smaller. Oh well, I hope that's what happened. I've got pics from the start of the diet, but don't have mid-point pics. I'm going to get my wife to take some this week and hopefully I can have it posted early next week so everyone can chime in to let me know if I'm actually gaining in my midsection.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2005)

Your wife prob measured wrong. I know mine did all the time LOL! Nice progress, our measurements are almost the same


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Your wife prob measured wrong. I know mine did all the time LOL! Nice progress, our measurements are almost the same


Yeah, I'm thinking that's what she did. When she was measuring my chest yesterday, she told me 36 1/2 inches. I was about to cry, losing 3 inches around my chest. I said are you sure, and she said, Oh no wait, I mean 39 1/2 inches.


----------



## bludevil (May 19, 2005)

Update for 05/18 (shoulders) and 05/19 (Legs)

Shock Week
Still taking it kind of light on the shoulders.

SS - Seated Side Lateral / Machine Incline Press - 2 sets of 10 @ 20/115
SS - Swiss Ball DB Laterals / Upright Rows - 1 set of 10 @ 20/100 (heavier on Upright rows)
DropSet - Cable Front Raise - 3 dropsets of 8 @ 70/65/60

Legs
SS - Leg Extension / Front Squat - 2 sets of 10 @ 20/125 (go a lot heavier on front squats)
SS - Leg Extension / Legg Press - 1 set of 10 @ 200/350 (heavier on leg press)
Dropset - DB Lunges - 2 sets of 10/9 @ 40/30 (Quads were absolutely fried at this point)
SS - Lying Leg Curl / SLDL - 2 sets of 10 @ 150/225
Dropset - Single Leg Curl  - 1 dropset of 10 @ 80/70.


----------



## King Silverback (May 19, 2005)

Great lookin Measurements and awesome job on the w/o there Brother Blu!!!


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2005)

05/20

Training = Cardio

1 hour of full court basketball

Diet 
No Carb Day
Meal 1 - Whey Protein, handful of nuts
Meal 2 - Roast, Green Beans, fish oil
Meal 3 - Grilled Chicken, Green Beans, fish oil
Meal 4 - Lean Steak, Salad
Meal 5 - Cottage Cheese, natty pb


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 05/20
> 
> Training = Cardio
> 
> ...



I'm jealous ... I wish I could play ball today    

Workouts are looking good Blu......I sure don't miss the SS leg day


----------



## bludevil (May 20, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'm jealous ... I wish I could play ball today



Yeah it's nice to play bball during your lunch hour. We have a gym where I work at, and every friday a bunch of fella's get together and play for 1 to 1.5 hours each week.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah it's nice to play bball during your lunch hour. We have a gym where I work at, and every friday a bunch of fella's get together and play for 1 to 1.5 hours each week.



Awesome!!


----------



## bludevil (May 23, 2005)

05/23

Power - Chest & Biceps
Bench Press - 3 sets 6 @ 235
Incline DB Fly - 3 sets 6 @ 50
Weighted Dips - 2 sets 6 @ BW + 80
BB Curl - 2 sets 6 @ 120
Preacher Curl - 2 sets 6 @ 105
Hammer Curl - 1 set 6 @ 60

15 minute cardio session.

That's it, diet still spot-on.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 23, 2005)

Wow, some nice weight there Blu. Must feel good. How is the body responding to the diet?


----------



## bludevil (May 23, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How is the body responding to the diet?



So far so good, but will say at the beginning cheating/splurging was easy to resist, but now resisting desserts is becoming harder. I think I've almost plateued with current diet, so I'll be tweaking it next week, which will be 4 weeks to go in the diet. Basically, low carb will only be 2 carb meals (breakfast and post workout) and high carb (breakfast, pre-workout, post-workout) will only be 3 carb meals. I'll also decrease fat calories.


----------



## King Silverback (May 23, 2005)

Awesome W/O there Brother Blu!!! Nice numbers!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 23, 2005)

If dessert time is your foe, try the SF/FF instant pudding with low carb FF milk.  It'll get you thru the tough times.


----------



## gwcaton (May 23, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 05/23
> 
> Power - Chest & Biceps
> Bench Press - 3 sets 6 @ 235
> ...


Damn,
I guess I haven't been paying very close attention, didn't realize how strong you are . Nice wo


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> If dessert time is your foe, try the SF/FF instant pudding with low carb FF milk.  It'll get you thru the tough times.



LOL, yeah I have those but I've weened myself off of them for the last 6 weeks of dieting.


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O there Brother Blu!!! Nice numbers!!!



Thanks angel, not up with yours though.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn,
> I guess I haven't been paying very close attention, didn't realize how strong you are . Nice wo



I'm very pleased with the strength I've retained while dieting. I think the CEE/Citrulline Malate/DiArgine Malate/HMB/BCAA's pre and post workout mix is working out tremendously in helping me retain my muscle while dieting.


----------



## bludevil (May 24, 2005)

05/24

Power - Back and Tri's
Deadlift - 3 sets of 6 @ 300
Bentover BB Rows - 3 sets of 6 @ 170
Weighted Chins - 2 sets of 6 @ BW + 25
DB Rows - 2 sets of 6 @ 95
CG Bench Press - 3 sets of 6 @ 215
Skull Crushers - 2 sets of 6 @ 105
1 arm Cable extensions - 1 set of 6 @ 60


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 24, 2005)

#'s are looking good Blu....!!!


----------



## King Silverback (May 24, 2005)

Brother Blu, Very nice numbers there!!! Keep it up, really lookin good in here!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 05/24
> 
> Power - Back and Tri's
> Deadlift - 3 sets of 6 @ 300
> ...


Goin hard at it brother.... Nice


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Well done, Blu!


----------



## bludevil (May 25, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> #'s are looking good Blu....!!!





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Brother Blu, Very nice numbers there!!! Keep it up, really lookin good in here!!!





			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Goin hard at it brother.... Nice





			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Well done, Blu!



Thanks for the comments guys, truly inspirational coming from such a great group of fella's.


----------



## gwcaton (May 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 05/24
> 
> Power - Back and Tri's
> Deadlift - 3 sets of 6 @ 300
> ...


Nice wo !

Great deads/cg bench


----------



## bludevil (May 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo !
> 
> Great deads/cg bench



Thanks GW, much appreciation


----------



## bludevil (May 25, 2005)

05/25

Power - Shoulders
Machine Shoulder Press - 3 sets of 6 @ 142
DB Upright Rows - 2 sets of 6 @ 50
Straight Arm Laterals - 2 sets of 6 @ 35

Abs - 4 sets of 50 consisting of different exercises per set. 

15 minute cardio session.


----------



## Pylon (May 25, 2005)

Dang...no mercy for them abs.  Nice work!


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> 05/25
> 
> Power - Shoulders
> Machine Shoulder Press - 3 sets of 6 @ 142
> ...




Nice looking shoulder wo  Blu  ...


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2005)

How good is hittin shoulders by themselves!?!?! Yeah Blu


----------



## bludevil (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement guys. Shoulders felt pretty good yesterday. Didn't feel any pain related to previous rotator cuff injury. 

05/26
Power - Legs

Deep Squats - 3 sets of 6 @ 275
Leg Press - 3 sets of 6 @ 400
Single Leg Extension - 2 sets of 6 @ 100
Lying Leg Curls - 3 sets of 6 @ 155
SLDL - 2 sets of 6 @ 235
Calf Raises (Leg Press Machine) - 2 sets of 15 @ 400

15 minute cardio session


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Awesome w/o there Brother Blu!!! Very NICE numbers, hows it goin for ya?


----------



## gwcaton (May 26, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks for the encouragement guys. Shoulders felt pretty good yesterday. Didn't feel any pain related to previous rotator cuff injury.
> 
> 05/26
> Power - Legs
> ...


Nice wo ! Impressive leg curls


----------



## M.J.H. (May 26, 2005)

Workouts are really looking solid bro, some pretty impressive weights you're throwing around. 

Have you considered dropped the reps down to 4-5 during power week? You seem pretty set at 6.


----------



## bludevil (May 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> hows it goin for ya?


Thanks angel. It's going pretty good on my end. Looking foward to the long weekend, being Memorial Day on Monday. No special plans, probably get out and play some golf and ride 4wheelers around in the mud with the guys and spend some time with the family. All in all, feeling blessed. 



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo ! Impressive leg curls


Thanks gw. Funny, you mention Leg Curls. That's the one exercise I've got noted to go heavier on next week. It's funny, I'm screaming for pain when it comes to the quad exercises, but hammies don't bother me at all. Don't know if this comes from years of playing sports or what?




			
				MonStar said:
			
		

> Have you considered dropped the reps down to 4-5 during power week? You seem pretty set at 6.



Thanks for the comment although not as impressive as the weights your throwing around. Regarding the 6 reps, before starting P/RR/S, I came off a strength routine where I was doing sets of 3 reps. So my thought going into this routine was to hit the higher rep scheme. I've only got 1 more power week left out of the 9 week schedule, so I'll probably try and aim for a 4 or 5 rep the next time.


----------



## bludevil (May 27, 2005)

By the way, today is just cardio. As always 1 1/2 hours of basketball. 

Don't know how much I'll be on the computer over the holiday weekend, so hope all of you guys have a great memorial day weekend.


----------



## King Silverback (May 27, 2005)

Thank you, hope you have a great holiday weekend also!!! I might be hooking up with Brother Pylon for lunch or somethin on Monday, will be great to meet a fellow IM'er!!! Take care Brother Blu!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 30, 2005)

Hey, what's going on Blu? Having a good Mem weekend?


----------



## bludevil (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, had a good long weekend. How bout u? I'm a little tired today though. Yesterday, I started the day off with 18 holes of golf, then played about 2 hours of basketball, rode 4 wheelers for about 2 hours, had dinner, then played bball for about another hour. Didn't get a lot of sleep, so I'm pretty tired today. Not looking foward to hitting the gym at all cause I know my strength and intensity won't be their. Goin in about an hour, so I'll post my numbers shortyly. RR week.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like a good weekend. I went to see Star Wars, spent 4 days with my wife, went hiking, and just relaxed. 3.5 days off for me, haven't had that much time off in a long time so it was real nice. Good luck in the gym today, you might surprise yourself.


----------



## King Silverback (May 31, 2005)

I bet you do just fine!!! Glad ya had a great weekend, I think WE ALL needed that!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 31, 2005)

Sounds like a nice w/end, Blu.  Hope you enjoyed the free time.


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2005)

Hows the cut shaping up Blu? How close to the end of your 8 weeks??


----------



## bludevil (Jun 1, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good weekend. I went to see Star Wars, spent 4 days with my wife, went hiking, and just relaxed. 3.5 days off for me, haven't had that much time off in a long time so it was real nice.



Sounds like a real nice weekend. It's always nice to just relax and take a break.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> I bet you do just fine!!! Glad ya had a great weekend, I think WE ALL needed that!!!



Thanks for the vote of confidence angel. I did better than I thought I would. Numbers didn't decline any which is always a good thing.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Sounds like a nice w/end, Blu.  Hope you enjoyed the free time.



Yep,thoroughly enjoyed the weekend, although I felt more tired yesterday coming off a 3 day weekend than I would a regular workday. Now I need to take another day off just to relax and recover from the long weekend.  



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Hows the cut shaping up Blu? How close to the end of your 8 weeks??



Hey Riss, cut is going good so far. Actually still increasing weight each week which I'm pretty excited about given the carb/calorie depletion. The cut end's the last day of June. So that gives me 4 more weeks to really dial in. I'll be posting midway pics this week. On a side note with pics, posted earlier that I lost our digital camera on our vacation about 2 months ago. Well, I just ordered the same digital camera we had on ebay, and 2 days after I ordered, my wife found our digital camera in the video camera bag. Man that sucks. The good thing is our got the camera for a good price off of ebay, so maybe I'll make more than I gave for it when I repost it. 

On another side note - just ordered lipoderm ultra and Scorch. Will be taking these along with sesathin the last 4 weeks. 

Training for 05/31

Chest & Biceps - RR week
Incline DB Presses - 3 sets of 8/7/6 reps @ 90lbs
Bench Press - 3 sets of 8/8/8 reps @ 205lbs
DB flys - 2 sets of 12 @ 35
Alternating DB Curl - 2 sets of 6 @ 60
Cable Curl - 2 sets of 8 @ 85
Concentration Curl (on preacher) - 1 set of 12 @ 45

Overall, surprised with the numbers given how I felt. Will say, I was pretty spent after the Incline DB Presses.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 1, 2005)

Will not be training today, took a sick day to spend a little time with my wife today. Will make sure diet is spot-on.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 1, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Blu!!! I love those "sick Days" when your home "Alone"!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 2, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Will not be training today, took a sick day to spend a little time with my wife today. Will make sure diet is spot-on.



   Hope you a GOOD sick day   LOL


----------



## bludevil (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, yeah I had a really nice *ahem*, *cough* sick day. Spent some time with the wife, went and seen Star Wars last night.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 3, 2005)

Training for 06/02

Back/Tri's RR week

CG Weighted Chins - 2 sets of 8 @ BW + 15lbs
WG pull downs - 2 sets of 10 @ 137lbs
DB Rows - 2 sets of 11/10 @ 90lbs
BB Pullover - 2 sets of 15/14 @ 85lbs
Weighted Dips - 3 sets of 8 @ 75lbs
Pushdowns - 2 sets of 10 @ 65lbs
DB Kickbacks - 1 set of 12 @ 35lbs

Training for 06/03
Just 1.5 hours of basketball. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 3, 2005)

Nice w/o  Feeling better, ahem  Hope you have a great weekend as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 3, 2005)

Good lookin w/o there Brother Blu!!! How did you like Star Wars?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 6, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o  Feeling better, ahem  Hope you have a great weekend as well.



Thanks Rocco



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin w/o there Brother Blu!!! How did you like Star Wars?



Thanks, I liked Star Wars. Thought it tied the whole series in nicely. A little cartoonish and slow at times but overall a good movie. 

Training for 06/06
Chest / Biceps - Shock

SS - lying swissball cable xover / incline db press
2 sets 60lbs for 10reps / 85lbs for 10/6 reps

SS - Pec deck / Weighted Dips
1 set 105 for 10 reps / BW + 65lbs for 8 reps

Dropset - Machine BP
200 for 10, 175 for 7, 140 for 8

SS - Straight Bar Curl / Weighted CG Chin
1 set 105lbs for 10 reps / BW + 5lbs for 9 reps

SS - Preacher Curls / Reverse DB Curls
1 set 105lbs for 9 reps / 45lbs for 10 reps

Dropset - Single Cable Arm Curl
55lbs for 10 reps / 50lbs for 9 reps

15 minute power walk at speed of 3.5 and incline of 10.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 6, 2005)

Good looking Shock workout!!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice wo Blu !  

Really nice dips


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 7, 2005)

Great w/o Blu. How'd you like the powerwalk at the end? I've been trying to do that lately.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Means alot.



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> How'd you like the powerwalk at the end? I've been trying to do that lately.



I'm liking the power walk for cardio instead of my traditional HIT style cardio. I guess for one, it's easier  . I've read so many reports that state fat loss comes from low intensity cardio and it's less likely to burn muscle as energy. So I've drilled in my thick skull to not run like a madman this cutting cycle and give this low intensity cardio style type a try. Will say I've kept more of my mass on this cutting cycle, but I don't know how much of that I can or cannot contribute to this style of cardio.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 7, 2005)

Usually do back / triceps on tuesday but I need to go home early today to install carpet. So I'm going to do shoulders today. I'm pretty beat, stayed up last night until 1 in the morning installing carpet, just to get up, go to work and do it again tonight .  Also back is a little sore from moving all the furniture around and from injuring it a few days ago. I posted my injury in Rocco's journal, for those that haven't read it, I hurt my back a few days ago putting on my shoes. Standing up, lifting 1 leg up to put my shoe on when I lost my balance. I then jerked in an upward motion to try and catch my balance again. Once I done that, I felt something slip in my back. Since then, my lower back has been giving me problems. Will probably go to the doc after my last 4 weeks of this training/diet are up. Wife thinks I'm nuts cause I won't go the doc now for fear he'll tell me to stop lifting for awhile. I've only got 4 weeks left, and I can bear the pain for that long. Will probably go light on deadlifts and squats though.

Shoulder - Shock week
SS - Seated Side Laterals / Machine Press
2 sets of 10 reps at 25lbs / 9 reps at 112lbs

SS - Standing DB Raise / DB Shrugs
1 set of 10 reps at 45lbs / 10 reps at 75lbs (need to go a lot heavier next time)

Dropset - Cable Front Raise
8 reps at 75/70/65

100 reps of crunches for abs

15 minute power walk at incline of 10 and speed of 4.0


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Good lookin Shock week, hows the delts feelin now? Hows it goin Brother Blu?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 7, 2005)

Careful with that back, Blu.  You only get one, you know.

 Good looking w/o, especially if your feelin' gimpy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks for the feedback guys. Means alot.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking the power walk for cardio instead of my traditional HIT style cardio. I guess for one, it's easier  . I've read so many reports that state fat loss comes from low intensity cardio and it's less likely to burn muscle as energy. So I've drilled in my thick skull to not run like a madman this cutting cycle and give this low intensity cardio style type a try. Will say I've kept more of my mass on this cutting cycle, but I don't know how much of that I can or cannot contribute to this style of cardio.


I'm the same way. And doing cardio like this I'm more likely to do and stick with rather than HIT. I feel good after doing HIT but I'm dreading the next time I have to do it, not to mention it kills my shins. I just put on some music and chill while walking fast 

Nice w/o. Be careful with your back, I've done things like that as well. That's the most frustrating when you hurt it doing some so inconsenquential as that LOL.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 8, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Good lookin Shock week, hows the delts feelin now? Hows it goin Brother Blu?



Delts feeling ok. Not really sore at all. I believe my rotator cuff injury is pretty much healed. Had no pain in shoulder for the past month. As far as how it's goin, pretty tired. As stated earlier, we're putting down new carpet in our house. Me and one of my friends (who does it for a living) are doing it at night after we both get off work. Monday night we worked up till 1am. Last night we worked up to 2:30am, but we got it all finished. Now my wife and I just have to resituate all the furniture again. Lower back is a little sore from moving all the furniture and lugging around heavy rolls or carpet.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Careful with that back, Blu.  You only get one, you know.
> 
> Good looking w/o, especially if your feelin' gimpy!



Thanks Pylon, yeah I'm going to go light on DL's and Squats this week. I'm hoping I'll be at 100% next week for Power week.



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm the same way. And doing cardio like this I'm more likely to do and stick with rather than HIT. I feel good after doing HIT but I'm dreading the next time I have to do it, not to mention it kills my shins. I just put on some music and chill while walking fast
> 
> Nice w/o. Be careful with your back, I've done things like that as well. That's the most frustrating when you hurt it doing some so inconsenquential as that LOL.



Yeah I usually grab a magazine and read it while doing cardio. It's a nice way to kind of relax and unwind after a good workout. 

Yeah I felt like an gimpy old man for awhile. I was like, how in the world can I lift everyday and not hurt my back but hurt it so bad putting my shoes on that it hurts to bend over.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 8, 2005)

Training for 06/08

Legs - Shock
SS - Leg ext / Front Squat
2 sets 215lbs at 10 reps / 135lbs at 10 reps

SS - Single Leg ext / Legg Press
1 set 105 at 10 reps / 400lbs at 10 reps

Dropset - DB Lunges
10 reps at 40/30

SS - Lying Leg Curl / SLDL
2 sets 150lbs at 10 reps / 230 at 9/8 reps

Dropset - Single Leg Curl
10 reps at 80/70

2 sets of 20 for calves at 400lbs.(legg press machine)

15 minute power walk at 3.5 speed and incline of 10.

Absolutely exhausted after workout. Believe it's more of lack of sleep than grueling workout, not to mention it's a no carb day, so I don't have a lot of energy to begin with.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 8, 2005)

Damn that shock workout for legs looks painful.


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice wo Blu ! 

I Can't wait to get back at it !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 8, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Training for 06/08
> 
> Legs - Shock
> SS - Leg ext / Front Squat
> ...



You did a LEG SHOCK DAY on a NO CARB DAY    

 That's tough!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Damn that shock workout for legs looks painful.



I felt sick in my stomach after the workout for about 2 hours. Felt like I could throw-up at any given time, but surprisingly legs feel good today. Not alot of DOMS like I expected.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Blu !
> 
> I Can't wait to get back at it !



Thanks GW, I know when I've had to lay off for injury or vacation, it seems like the 1st day back to the gym is like visiting an old friend.



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> You did a LEG SHOCK DAY on a NO CARB DAY
> 
> That's tough!!



Yeah I know YM. Didn't want to do legs on a no carb day but with my workout schedule being thrown out of whack because of the new carpet deal with our house, wed (no carb day) was the only day I could get legs in. Also, was going to do back workout yesterday, but back was still a little tender so decided to give another days rest and hit them today. Needless to say, I don't think I'll be attempting this again anytime soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

WOW, a great w/o and no carbs! Great job Blu, that's dedication LOL.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2005)

Very impressive, BD.  And no carbs?  Yikes?

 I was in Raleigh briefly on my trip (flew in and out of RD airport.)  Maybe next time we can get together for lunch or something...


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> WOW, a great w/o and no carbs! Great job Blu, that's dedication LOL.



Thanks Rocco



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Very impressive, BD.  And no carbs?  Yikes?
> 
> I was in Raleigh briefly on my trip (flew in and out of RD airport.)  Maybe next time we can get together for lunch or something...



RDU airport is about 5 minutes from where I work at. Definately need to do lunch if you in these parts again.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Training for 06/09

Shock - Back/Tri's

SS-Pullover/WG Pulldowns
2 sets, 90lbs for 8 reps / 150lbs for 8 reps

SS-Stiff Arm pulldown / reverse grip bent row
1 set, 62lbs for 10reps / 155lbs for 10 reps

Dropset-DB Rows
85 / 75 / 65 for 10 reps each

SS-Pushdowns / CG Bench Press
2 sets, 75lbs for 10 reps / 210lbs for 8/6 reps

SS-Reverse Grip Pushdown / DB Overhead Extension
1 set, 60lbs for 10reps / 70lbs for 9reps

Dropset-Cybex Tricep extension machine
125lbs / 100lbs for 10/8 reps

Cardio - 15 minute Power Walk at speed of 3.5 and incline of 10.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 9, 2005)

Great w/o buddy. So how do you like the Stiff arm pulldowns?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Great w/o buddy. So how do you like the Stiff arm pulldowns?



Thanks, Stiff Arm pulldowns are ok. Their not my favorite exercise but I'm doing them just for variation. Will probably switch to another exercise once I'm done with my cutting cycle.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 9, 2005)

Lookin' Good Blu.....What city/state are you from ?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

Excellent SHOCK w/o there BRother BLU!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Lookin' Good Blu.....What city/state are you from ?



I'm from greensboro, nc but work in raleigh/durham.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 9, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Excellent SHOCK w/o there BRother BLU!!!



Thanks angel


----------



## bludevil (Jun 13, 2005)

Training - Power

Chest/Bi's
Bench Press 
3 sets of 245 at 6/5/4 reps

Incline DB Fly's 
3 sets of 60 at 6 reps

Weighted Dips
2 sets of 6 at BW + 85

BB Curls
2 sets of 130 at 5/4 reps

Preacher Culs
2 sets of 110 at 6 reps

Hammer Curl
1 set of 65 at 5 reps

15 minute cardio on treadmill - 4.0 speed and 10 incline


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 13, 2005)

Good lookin numbers there!! Im impressed by the dips, my friend!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 13, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Good lookin numbers there!! Im impressed by the dips, my friend!



Thanks, weighted dips are my favorite exercise.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Training - Power
> 
> Chest/Bi's
> Bench Press
> ...



REAL Strong Blu!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 13, 2005)

Awesome numbers there BRother Blu!!! Your'e really taking it to the P/RR/S system!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 13, 2005)

Nice workload Blu!


----------



## gwcaton (Jun 13, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Training - Power
> 
> Chest/Bi's
> Bench Press
> ...


Son of a Sea Biscuit !!!   thats a hellacious wo Blu !!!  Everything looks great   Incredible numbers


----------



## bludevil (Jun 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> REAL Strong Blu!!!!



Thanks YM



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome numbers there BRother Blu!!! Your'e really taking it to the P/RR/S system!!!



Yeah I seem to be retaining my strength nicely while in a caloric defecit using P/RR/S. On my last 3 week cycle of 9 weeks.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> Nice workload Blu!



Thanks buddy, now if I could only hit those leg numbers you've been posting.



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Son of a Sea Biscuit !!!   thats a hellacious wo Blu !!!  Everything looks great   Incredible numbers



Muchos Gracias gw, I think I'm blushing    Means a lot coming from you guys.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 15, 2005)

Training for 06/14

Power - Back & Triceps

Deadlifts
3 sets at 310 for 6/5/4 reps (grip kept giving out)

DB Rows
3 sets at 100 for 6 reps

Weighted Chins
2 sets at BW + 30 for 6 reps

CG Bench Press
3 sets at 225 for 6 reps

Skull Crushers
2 sets at 110 for 6 reps

Cable kickbacks
1 sets at 60 for 6 reps

15 minutes of cardio at speed of 4 and incline of 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Training for 06/14
> 
> Power - Back & Triceps
> 
> ...


Damn, great w/o Blu! I'd like to DB Row 100's


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> CG Bench Press
> 3 sets at 225 for 6 reps


Thats what I squat...  

Props!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 15, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks, weighted dips are my favorite exercise.


I like em too... Theyre just hard...


----------



## bludevil (Jun 15, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Damn, great w/o Blu! I'd like to DB Row 100's



Thanks Rocco, we have fitness facilities where I work at, so I use them because of the relatively low cost given to employees. The only thing I don't like about them is the lack of free weights and db's only go up to 100lbs.



			
				FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> I like em too... Theyre just hard...



Give it time bud, at your age, if you stay consistent with it, you'll far surpass anything I could manage.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 15, 2005)

Training 06-15
Power - Shoulders & Abs

Machine Shoulder Press
3 sets at 150 for 6 reps

DB Upright Rows
2 sets at 60 for 6 reps

Straight Arm DB Laterals
2 sets at 40/35 for 6 reps

200 reps of various exercises for abs

15 minute cardio session at speed = 4 and incline = 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 15, 2005)

Just checkin' in.   40 is quite a bit for lateral raises


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 15, 2005)

Last 2 w/o's where incredible, very Impressive numbers!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 16, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Just checkin' in.   40 is quite a bit for lateral raises



How's it going YM. Got anything special planned for fathers day? Yeah 40 was a PB for me, I had to drop back down to 35 on the next set though, started feeling a twinge in my rotator cuff.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Last 2 w/o's where incredible, very Impressive numbers!!! Keep it up!!!



Thanks angel, maybe 1 day I'll be able to throw around the numbers you do. I feel my body responds to heavy weight / low reps training better than anything else, which is why I seem to do better on Power week. All other weeks, I just give out to early. No endurance I guess.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 16, 2005)

Training - 06/16

Power - Legs

Update - Lower back has really been bothering me the last couple of days. I thought over time, it would start to feel better, but it seems to be getting worse. I've decided for my last 3 weeks of training for this cut to go high reps / low weight for leg and some back exercises. Will still be using P/RR/S system for all other muscle parts. 

On another note, for the 1st time during my cut, I had no desire or determination today during workout. Had to make myself finish the routine. I don't know if it's related to me having to change my leg / back workouts due to gimpy back, or finally lack of cals is catching up with me, or quality of sleep. Hopefully come monday, desire will be back, especially since I only have 2 more weeks of cut.

Squats
3 sets of 15 at 200

Legg Press
2 sets of 15 at 300

Single Leg Extension
2 sets of 10 at 75

Lying Leg Curls 
3 sets of 15 at 100

SLDL
2 sets of 10 at 150

Calf Raises
2 sets of 15 at 300

15 minute cardio session at speed = 4 and incline = 10


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 16, 2005)

Dang, Brother Blu!!! You lookin good with the numbers there!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice work, Blu...

 How do you like the 4.0 w/ incline?  Are you getting better results compared to higher intensity cardio?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2005)

That sucks regarding your back ... Did you have a hot tub you can use ??    Maybe you can get a massage to help it....


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Dang, Brother Blu!!! You lookin good with the numbers there!!!



Thanks for the compliment but I felt yesterdays leg workout was one of the worst workouts I've had in a while. Hoping motivation will be back by monday.



			
				Pylon said:
			
		

> How do you like the 4.0 w/ incline?  Are you getting better results compared to higher intensity cardio?



I like the cardio 4.0 speed w/10 incline. I don't feel run down after my workout and I feel it's helped me retain more muscle on this cut (compared to traditional cardio). Will not know how well it worked though until I take final measurements, which will be June 29.



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> That sucks regarding your back ... Did you have a hot tub you can use ??    Maybe you can get a massage to help it....



yeah it seems everybody is getting injured around here. I'm definately going to the doc after week of 4th vacation. Don't have a hot tub, but I could talk my wife into giving me a massage. I honestly think I've got a slipped disk or something because if you feel at the bottom of your spine directly to the right and left their should be 2 round small bones. The one on my right side (side I hurt) is pertruding out of my back a lot more than the bone on the left side.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 17, 2005)

Whoa there! Take it easy with that back, messed up like it is!! Dont need you gettin all messed up!! When you gonna be postin your pics?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 17, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> ...........
> 
> yeah it seems everybody is getting injured around here. I'm definately going to the doc after week of 4th vacation. Don't have a hot tub, but I could talk my wife into giving me a massage. I honestly think I've got a slipped disk or something because if you feel at the bottom of your spine directly to the right and left their should be 2 round small bones. The one on my right side (side I hurt) is pertruding out of my back a lot more than the bone on the left side.



I'd definately see a SPORTS Doc.    It could be as simple as an adjustment.

Good luck.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 17, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I'd definately see a SPORTS Doc.    It could be as simple as an adjustment.
> 
> Good luck.



That's what I'm hoping for.

Training 06/17

Cardio = 1 hour of basketball

Have a Great Fathers Day weekend fella's


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 18, 2005)

Watch that back Brother Blu, hope its better!!! Awesome w/o there!!! Youre doin GREAT!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 19, 2005)

Sounds like same spot as me but worse... see a doc bro, don't act like a male!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice w/o's! So your back is still bothering you as well? Is this just still from tying your shoes? Get it checked and good luck buddy.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o's! So your back is still bothering you as well? Is this just still from tying your shoes? Get it checked and good luck buddy.



Yeah, still from when I kind of slipt from tying shoes. It did feel like it was starting to get better, but the last time I did deep squats, I seemed to have re-aggravated it. My diet is over with next wednesday, then I go on a 10 day vacation to the beach with my family. Once I get back from the beach, I'm going to see a doc. Man I'm so ready for a vacation and a break from my training and diet. I'm so sick of my dieting right now. All I want to do is gorge myself on what everybody else is having.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah, still from when I kind of slipt from tying shoes. It did feel like it was starting to get better, but the last time I did deep squats, I seemed to have re-aggravated it. My diet is over with next wednesday, then I go on a 10 day vacation to the beach with my family. Once I get back from the beach, I'm going to see a doc. Man I'm so ready for a vacation and a break from my training and diet. I'm so sick of my dieting right now. All I want to do is gorge myself on what everybody else is having.


 I hear ya.  Imagine having done it for 10 months!  (OK, probably not as strict as you've been running, but still...)

 Which beach are you heading for?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> I hear ya.  Imagine having done it for 10 months!  (OK, probably not as strict as you've been running, but still...)
> 
> Which beach are you heading for?



I couldn't imagine dieting for 10 months straight. even more props to you for sticking with it   

beach = myrtle beach


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Training - 06/20

RR week - Chest & Biceps

Incline DB Press
3 sets at 90 for 8/8/7 reps

Bench Press
3 sets at 205 for 8 reps

DB Flys
2 sets at 60 for 12 reps

Alternating DB Curl
2 sets at 60 for 7/6 reps

Cable Curl
2 sets at 65 for 10 reps

DB Preacher Curls
1 set at 45 for 12 reps

Cardio - 15 minute treadmill at speed = 4, incline = 10


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice w/o! Are you loosing weight? Have a great vacation buddy, myrtle beach is great. (The women are sooooo freaking hot  )


----------



## bludevil (Jun 20, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o! Are you loosing weight? Have a great vacation buddy, myrtle beach is great. (The women are sooooo freaking hot  )



I've been tracking my weight every saturday. Forgot to check this saturday, but as of last saturday I'm from 197 to 189. So a nice steady 1lb a week weight loss which was what I was looking for. 

Yeah girls at M.beach are pretty nice, but remember, I'm on a family vacation.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Incline DB Press
> 3 sets at 90 for 8/8/7 reps


NICE incline press there, Brother Blu!! Hows things goin?


----------



## bludevil (Jun 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> NICE incline press there, Brother Blu!! Hows things goin?



Things are goin a'ight. Just counting the days down until next wednesday when I take my final pics so I can gorge out at the beach and ruin my whole diet


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 21, 2005)

LOL, how you think youre looking? Better than your avatar?


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 21, 2005)

Brother Blu, sorry about tyour back, Sounds like the exact place I have!!! If I rest it it feels great, but then after the first couple of w/o's it's back to hurting again!!! Take care of it and have a GREAT time on Vacation!!! Family Vacations are the BEST!!! Enjoy and re-Energize, I feel like it's doin me some good!!! Myrtle Beach is a nice place to go too, Was down there just a couple of years ago. The Aquarium is a neat place to go, The Hard Rock Cafe is right there also, Have a Blast and GODspeed your entire Family!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 21, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> LOL, how you think youre looking? Better than your avatar?



According to how I perceive myself in the mirror, I would say I'm not as lean as my avi, but I have more mass. I guess we'll know for sure next week when I take final pics, measurements and bf%.



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Myrtle Beach is a nice place to go too, Was down there just a couple of years ago. The Aquarium is a neat place to go, The Hard Rock Cafe is right there also, Have a Blast and GODspeed your entire Family!!!



We're staying at North Myrtle Beach, more family friendly and away from all the attractions. Now, if I could just keep my wife away from the outlet malls  
Thanks for the blessing, may god watch over you and your family as well.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 21, 2005)

Training - 06/21

RR week - Back & Triceps

CG Weighted Chin
2 sets at BW+20 for 8 reps

WG Pulldowns
2 sets at 137 for 10 reps

DB Rows
2 sets at 90 for 12 reps

Pullovers
2 sets at 90 for 12 reps

Weighted Dips
2 sets at 80 for 8 reps (Was totally beat after performing these, loss of energy on all remaining exercises)

Pushdowns
2 sets at 60 for 10/9 reps (Last RR week was at 65)

DB Kickbacks
1 set at 30 for 12 reps (Last RR week was at 35)

15 minutes of cardio


----------



## Rissole (Jun 21, 2005)

Sweet w/o out Blu  Just how i like em.. simple and straight forward


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 22, 2005)

Great lookin w/o there Brother Blu!!! Just like Brother Pete said, way to go!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I've been tracking my weight every saturday. Forgot to check this saturday, but as of last saturday I'm from 197 to 189. So a nice steady 1lb a week weight loss which was what I was looking for.
> 
> Yeah girls at M.beach are pretty nice, but remember, *I'm on a family vacation.*


Nice weight loss 

When your wife is sunbathing on her stomach and turned the other way is when you take in the local scenery


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Training - 06/21
> 
> RR week - Back & Triceps
> 
> ...


GREAT w/o buddy!! That is some serious weight your moving, especially for RR Week.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> When your wife is sunbathing on her stomach and turned the other way is when you take in the local scenery



LOL, thanks for the pointer   
Helps to have shades on as well


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

Rissi, Angel and Rocco, thanks for words. Question for u guys. Now that I'm coming into my final week of dieting, do u recommend carb deplete/loading, sodium/water manipulation for the final week to look my best for pics, or is this overkill since I'm not competing. If you think I should, give me some tips, pointers etc. I did this last year, but feel like it's kind of unnecessary since I'm not competing. I would like to shed some water weight I'm holding for the last couple of days though. I've got some natural duretics I may take 2 days out.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 22, 2005)

Did shoulders and abs today. Left training log in car so can't give exact weight.

RR week

DB Presses - 2 sets of 8
Shrugs - 2 sets of 12
Cable lateral raises - 2 sets of 15

200 reps of various exercises for abs

15 minute cardio.

Training was short and sweet today. Again as posted earlier, my desire and willpower to finish this cut is diminishing quickly. I'm just glad it's over with next wednesday. Going on vacation next thursday for 10 days. No dieting or training the entire time. WoooHoooo


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Rissi, Angel and Rocco, thanks for words. Question for u guys. Now that I'm coming into my final week of dieting, do u recommend carb deplete/loading, sodium/water manipulation for the final week to look my best for pics, or is this overkill since I'm not competing. If you think I should, give me some tips, pointers etc. I did this last year, but feel like it's kind of unnecessary since I'm not competing. I would like to shed some water weight I'm holding for the last couple of days though. I've got some natural duretics I may take 2 days out.


IMO I wouldn't do the depleting and sodium/water manipulation. Although I understand doing it for competitions because you certainly take certain risks for sports, it can't be healthy doing that.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 23, 2005)

Training 06/23

Legs

Still incorporating low weight/high reps given gimpy back. Today's workout was nothing to write home about, basically a carbon copy of the last leg workout. 
Exercises involved:
Leg extension - 2 sets of 15 
Box squats - 2 sets of 15
Single Leg Press - 2 sets of 12
Leg Curls - 2 sets of 15
Stiff DL - 2 sets of 12
Calf Raises - 2 sets of 20

Cardio - little different today, did 15 minutes on a bike today. Heart Rate stayed at around 15 - 120 range.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 23, 2005)

I hear ya about the back, take it easy, your doin just fine imo!!! I tend to agree with Brother Rocco, unless your getting ready to compete, it's no fun at all!!! Thank you so much for your kindness and caring words for me and my family, I wish the same tenfold for you and yours!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2005)

Smart move taking it easy! On another note my back is doing better now


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

*nudge nudge* Try not to spend to much time lookin at the other ladies, thats what yer wifey's for, right? , in any case dude, AWESOME job on the weight loss, were all mondo proud of you!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> *nudge nudge* Try not to spend to much time lookin at the other ladies, thats what yer wifey's for, right?



No worries brother, my wife is beautiful and I'll be too busy chasing around my 2 kids to have time to rest. When we go to the beach, it means I take the kids out to the pool or beach and play with them while my wife gets a tan. Which is fine with me, becasue she repays me by watching the kids all day so I can play golf on vacation.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I hear ya about the back, take it easy, your doin just fine imo!!! I tend to agree with Brother Rocco, unless your getting ready to compete, it's no fun at all!!! Thank you so much for your kindness and caring words for me and my family, I wish the same tenfold for you and yours!!!



Thanks for your opinion regarding last week. I've pretty much decided to follow you and Rocco's advice to skip all the manipulation crap and run a low/no/low/no/low carb day the last 5 days. 
Glad to hear everyone seems ok, and many blessings.



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Smart move taking it easy! On another note my back is doing better now



Glad to hear your back is feeling better. Now the trick is, not get greedy and push yourself and reinjure.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

Here's pretty much what I'm planning to do for the last 5 days of diet.

Friday = 1 hour of cardio (basketball), no carb day
Saturday = off, low carb day
Sunday = off, no carb day
Monday = Total Body Workout (light weight/high reps), low carb day, take Dandelion Root
Tuesday = Cardio only (30 minutes), no carb day, take Dandelion Root
Tuesday night - Take measurements and pics
Wednesday morning - Get BF% taken, and take pics after workout while pumped. 
Wednesday = Total Body Workout (for pump only), low carb day

If all goes well, post before, mid and after pics and stats wednesday night
Thursday = VACATION


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 24, 2005)

Vacation, that word sounds good doesnt it? So does eatin whateeeeeever you want, hunh? I hope you have a great time, and make sure to post some pictures of you and the family having fun!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Vacation, that word sounds good doesnt it? So does eatin whateeeeeever you want, hunh? I hope you have a great time, and make sure to post some pictures of you and the family having fun!!!



thanks, just counting the days down. I don't know what I'm more excited about, going on vacation or being done with my cutting diet/routine and being able to eat what I want.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 24, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> No worries brother, my wife is beautiful and I'll be too busy chasing around my 2 kids to have time to rest. When we go to the beach, it means I take the kids out to the pool or beach and play with them while my wife gets a tan. Which is fine with me, becasue she repays me by watching the kids all day so I can play golf on vacation.



That sounds like a good deal   

Have a good vacation!   

 I can't believe you are doing no/low carb days....That HAS TO BE killer....


----------



## bludevil (Jun 25, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I can't believe you are doing no/low carb days....That HAS TO BE killer....



yeah no/lows are tough, but nothing compared to carb and water manipulation most people do on their final week of dieting (if competing). I figured I'd incorportate low/no's the last couple of days to try and drop maybe a 1/2 % less of bodyfat. I will be doing a mini carb-up tuesday night to hopefully fill muscles out wednesday when I take pics. Just hope I don't look bloated because of the carb-up meal.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 25, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> yeah no/lows are tough, but nothing compared to carb and water manipulation most people do on their final week of dieting (if competing). I figured I'd incorportate low/no's the last couple of days to try and drop maybe a 1/2 % less of bodyfat. I will be doing a mini carb-up tuesday night to hopefully fill muscles out wednesday when I take pics. Just hope I don't look bloated because of the carb-up meal.



I'm looking forward to seeing your pics


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 25, 2005)

im excited!! you looked awesome before, cant wait to see now!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 25, 2005)

Yeah, looking forward to pics buddy!


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 26, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Yeah, looking forward to pics buddy!


  Ditto, GOD Speed you and your Entire Family!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 27, 2005)

Hey guys, thanks for the vote of confidence regarding pics. Hope I made some progress before posting them. By the way, I've added the before pics. Will be posting after pics wednesday.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd be happy with your before pics, lookin good, can't wait to see the "After" Pics!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jun 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'd be happy with your before pics, lookin good, can't wait to see the "After" Pics!!!



Thanks for the support angel.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 28, 2005)

Training for 06/27

45 minute Full Body Workout. 
Incorporated high reps (10 - 15 range) /low to medium wieght

Training for 06/28

Cardio - 40 minutes on treadmill

Got BF % tested today. At the start of my diet, I was at 9.4%, as of today, I'm at 7.7%. So I'm extremely pleased with my bf results. My goal was sub 8%.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'd be happy with your before pics, lookin good, can't wait to see the "After" Pics!!!


Ditto that, great before pics Blu!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Training for 06/27
> 
> 45 minute Full Body Workout.
> Incorporated high reps (10 - 15 range) /low to medium wieght
> ...


AWESOME!!!! Way to go buddy


----------



## bludevil (Jun 28, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> AWESOME!!!! Way to go buddy



Thanks Rocco, yeah I was kinda surpised I met my goal because I had a few binges the last couple of weeks. The diet was really starting to get to me the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

I've been doing that lately and as long as I haven't worried about it and didn't restrict my food even more afterwards (which I used to do) I've found it's even helped me lately. I'll never understand diet crap LOL.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah it's all about the leptin, which is way over my head.  
Basically I just try to burn more calories than consumed, that I can understand.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> yeah it's all about the leptin, which is way over my head.
> Basically I just try to burn more calories than consumed, that I can understand.


That's what I've been going for lately, and eating more balanced. There is so much debate about certain fruits/veggies etc, when to eat certain things, when not to, yadda yadda..... I'm just trying to eat balanced all day long and burn more cals by the end of the day than I take in now.


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

OK here are the pics

Before Front Relaxed






After Front Relaxed





Pumped Front Relaxed


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Before Front Flexed





After Front Flexed





Pumped Front Flexed


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Before Side Relaxed





After Side Relaxed





Pumped Side Relaxed


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Before Side Flexed





After Side Flexed





Pumped Side Flexed


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Before Back Relaxed





After Back Relaxed





Pumped Back Relaxed


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Before Back Flexed





After Back Flexed





Pumped Back Flexed


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

All in all, I'm pleased. I think I could have come in harder if I had done the water/carb manipulation, but didn't feel it necessary since I'm not competing. Weight dropped from 197 to 188. Didn't get time to do measurements last night but will post them soon. I will stay in maintenance mode for the rest of summer then going on bulk. Right now I'm heading out on vacation. Thanks everyone for all the support during my cut. It really meant a lot.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2005)

Holy crap Blu, you look GREAT!! Your before pics are very good but your after pics are amazing. Great job, carb cycling and hard work really pay off for you. Congrats on such a transformation! The leaner you get, definately the bigger you look also


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Holy crap Blu, you look GREAT!! Your before pics are very good but your after pics are amazing. Great job, carb cycling and hard work really pay off for you. Congrats on such a transformation! The leaner you get, definately the bigger you look also



Hey thanks for the comments Rocco, Much appreciated. After I come back from vacation I think I'm going to start either HIT or WestSide, so I maybe hitting you up for some info. Again thanks a lot bud.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jun 29, 2005)

West side? f that, p-side son. 

You ever heard that?? I think its funneh...

ANYWHO, YOU LOOK AWESOME!!! DUDE, YOU LOOKIN CRAZY!!!!!!!!!

The wifey happy with you? lol


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> West side? f that, p-side son.
> 
> You ever heard that?? I think its funneh...
> 
> ...



I might try p-side, although I'm leaning towards HIT right now. Thanks for the kind words. I guess my wife is pleased, but I know she's glad she doesn't have to cook all those bland grilled chicken with vegetables for dinner everyday now. She's just happy that I waxed my chest. She loves a smooth chest and stomach.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2005)

Pics in the gallery are looking good.   Nice cuts Blu!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> I might try p-side, although I'm leaning towards HIT right now. Thanks for the kind words. I guess my wife is pleased, but I know she's glad she doesn't have to cook all those bland grilled chicken with vegetables for dinner everyday now. She's just happy that I waxed my chest. She loves a smooth chest and stomach.


LOL, my wife HATES when I do my chest. She thinks men should have hair


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Pics in the gallery are looking good.   Nice cuts Blu!



Thanks YM, If I were a betting man, I would bet my paycheck those cuts will be gone when I come back from vacation 



			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> LOL, my wife HATES when I do my chest. She thinks men should have hair



Yeah I really don't like waxing my chest. I grew up in the deep woods of North Carolina so a man waxing his chest is considered pretty gay. The first time I did it, I felt naked.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jun 29, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks YM, If I were a betting man, I would bet my paycheck those cuts will be gone when I come back from vacation
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I really don't like waxing my chest. I grew up in the deep woods of North Carolina so a man waxing his chest is considered pretty gay. The first time I did it, I felt naked.



That's what PICTURES are for        Enjoy the vacation !


----------



## P-funk (Jun 29, 2005)

great progress pics.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 29, 2005)

Awesome pics!!! Progress was Inspirational!!! Keep it up, lookin great!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys, really appreciate it. Just got back from vacation. Left for vacation weighing 184, came back weighing 193 . Guessing most of it is water. From this point, I think I'm going to do a 3 day a week push/pull routine. I'll probably start a new journal for it. Again, thanks for chiming in and making the last 8 weeks more enjoyable.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 11, 2005)

Blu!! It was awesome getting to ride along with you on that cut, man, you rock!! 

Good job with everything that you've done, my friend!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 11, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments guys, really appreciate it. Just got back from vacation. Left for vacation weighing 184, came back weighing 193 . Guessing most of it is water. From this point, I think I'm going to do a 3 day a week push/pull routine. I'll probably start a new journal for it. Again, thanks for chiming in and making the last 8 weeks more enjoyable.


Glad your back safe and sound!!! I look forward to your new journal, i like the new routine,Again, glad your back, now lets get to liftin!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 12, 2005)

AS ARCHIE SAID, TO THE LIFTING!!!!

... You probably started a new journal...  oh well.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey fishy, haven't started new journal yet. I'm still working out my new routine. Since it's been 2 weeks since I've even though about lifting a weight, I've taken it nice and slow this week, around 75% of max for 8 reps for all lifts.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 13, 2005)

KK, good, i dont feel as dumb...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 14, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks for the comments guys, really appreciate it. Just got back from vacation. Left for vacation weighing 184, came back weighing 193 . Guessing most of it is water. From this point, I think I'm going to do a 3 day a week push/pull routine. I'll probably start a new journal for it. Again, thanks for chiming in and making the last 8 weeks more enjoyable.



Sounds like you had some "liquids" on your vacation if you put on 9 pounds   Back to the gym


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

lol, we await your new journal, Senor Azul!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 14, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had some "liquids" on your vacation if you put on 9 pounds   Back to the gym



Na, no liquids, just overstuffed myself on everything, especially desserts. Think most of the weight gain was water, as I've lost a few pounds since I've started back lifting this week and drinking more water.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 14, 2005)

Did you enjoy every second of it? Thats whats important, in my book.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 18, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Did you enjoy every second of it? Thats whats important, in my book.



Oh yeahhhh


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 18, 2005)

Good job Blu  


I saw your journal title and was thinking 8 weeks ought to be about up


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2005)

Where's the new journal ?


----------



## bludevil (Jul 19, 2005)

Haven't started it yet, just been doing general exercises until I get my new routine worked out. Once I have it finalized, I'll state new journal.
I would have already finishd but my wife and I are looking into buying another vehicle and that's taking up all my free time right now.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Haven't started it yet, just been doing general exercises until I get my new routine worked out. Once I have it finalized, I'll state new journal.
> I would have already finishd but my wife and I are looking into buying another vehicle and that's taking up all my free time right now.



What are you thinking about getting ??????


----------



## bludevil (Jul 19, 2005)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> What are you thinking about getting ??????



With 2 young kids and my wife wanting another, we're looking at either Suburban Z71, or Toyota Sequoia's.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> With 2 young kids and my wife wanting another, we're looking at either Suburban Z71, or Toyota Sequoia's.


We are looking at cars too. Mazda 6 or a Subaru Liberty... i wanted a WRX but the insurance is killer!! How are ya Blu??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2005)

I think you should try Westside


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 19, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think you should try Westside


  HIT!!!  


 
Hows it goin Brother Blu? Vehicle shopping is always a "fun" Time isn't it!!!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> We are looking at cars too. Mazda 6 or a Subaru Liberty... i wanted a WRX but the insurance is killer!! How are ya Blu??



Doing good Rissy, and how about yourself. Haven't had a lot of time to post lately. Been busy at work and like I stated before, free time is spent looking at cars. Also joined a competitive flag football league. Had our 1st game monday and we won 21 - 6. It was pretty fun, but running around in 95 degree heat really wore me out. I'm a WR on offense and safety on defense. Good luck on the car.




			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I think you should try Westside


I'll probably give Westside a try after my 12 week HIT routine. So I take it your really liking the Westside huh



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> HIT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hows it goin Brother Blu? Vehicle shopping is always a "fun" Time isn't it!!!


Will be doing a version of HIT for 12 weeks then will look into Westside for fall bulk training. Yeah car shopping is always fun  , my wife and I go to the dealership and she's immediately drawn to any vehicle over 30K and I'm drawn to vehicles under 10K. Now we just have to meet in the middle


----------



## Pylon (Jul 20, 2005)

Sounds like car shopping with my wife, only reversed.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 20, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Will be doing a version of HIT for 12 weeks then will look into Westside for fall bulk training. Yeah car shopping is always fun  , my wife and I go to the dealership and she's immediately drawn to any vehicle over 30K and I'm drawn to vehicles under 10K. Now we just have to meet in the middle


  Lookin forward to your routine!!!
I hear ya with the car situation, I'm the same way though


----------



## Rissole (Jul 22, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Will be doing a version of HIT for 12 weeks then will look into Westside for fall bulk training. Yeah car shopping is always fun  , my wife and I go to the dealership and she's immediately drawn to any vehicle over 30K and I'm drawn to vehicles under 10K. Now we just have to meet in the middle


Good thing i'm not hooked up with your missus buddy, we'd end up with a Hummer or something...


----------



## bludevil (Jul 22, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good thing i'm not hooked up with your missus buddy, we'd end up with a Hummer or something...



Oh, she could do better than a Hummer, I'm thinking if I let her go and find something on her own, she would come back with something that cost more than our house   
We fit the bill "Opposites attact" to a tee. We think the exact opposite on pretty much everything. I keep her in line regarding finances and she helps me live life more. She's an extrovert while I'm intro


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeah, you do seem a bit "to yourself". We love ya though!!! I miss ya Blu, sorry Im not able to post so often!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 25, 2005)

Hows it goin today BRother Blu?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey Blu.... What's doin??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2005)

> ....... Also joined a competitive flag football league. Had our 1st game monday and we won 21 - 6. It was pretty fun, but running around in 95 degree heat really wore me out. I'm a WR on offense and safety on defense. Good luck on the car.



OOOOOOO......How did I miss this????   Flag Football is fun !!   Do you guys play with FULL SHOULDER BLOCKING  or do you have to have open hand blocking??


----------



## bludevil (Jul 26, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Yeah, you do seem a bit "to yourself". We love ya though!!! I miss ya Blu, sorry Im not able to post so often!



Hey fishy, how's it goin. No worries on the postin, I haven't been able to post as much as I like lately either. Funny about "to yourself", it took a lot just for me to start a journal. If it hadn't been for ROCK's consistent nagging, I wouldn't have.  



			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Hows it goin today BRother Blu?


Hey Archy. Things are going well. Wife and I bought a car over the weekend and I was at the dealership yesterday (Monday) tying up all the loose ends. We have 2 children (3 year old daughter and a 7 month old son) and my wife is wanting at least 1 more child if not more. We decided to get something with a lot of room so we could grow into it, so we ended up getting a White Chevy Surbaban Z71. I like it, it's got tons of room.
On the training and diet side I really need to get back in gear. I guess training is ok, I'm going to the gym 3 times a week on my new routine where before I was training 5 days a week. Diet is really lacking, or to better put their is no diet at all. Basically been eating whatever I like since vacation. I've decided when August gets here I will start eating cleaner. Hope your having a blessed day.



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Blu.... What's doin??


Hey Rissy, life in general is going well, training and diet on the other hand  
From the looks of your journal your training is coming in nicely for the comp. 



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> OOOOOOO......How did I miss this????   Flag Football is fun !!   Do you guys play with FULL SHOULDER BLOCKING  or do you have to have open hand blocking??


Hey yellow, Yeah I love flag football. Unfortunately we have open hand blocking, I would love for it to be full shoulder blocking. I take it you play, what position? By the way, we have a game tonight.
We have a really good QB. He playing Division 2 college and is currently playing arena football. It's really nice having a QB who can place the ball right in your hands while running down field.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 26, 2005)

> Hey yellow, Yeah I love flag football. Unfortunately we have open hand blocking, I would love for it to be full shoulder blocking. I take it you play, what position? By the way, we have a game tonight.
> We have a really good QB. He playing Division 2 college and is currently playing arena football. It's really nice having a QB who can place the ball right in your hands while running down field.



I've played flag football for 9 years       I played 4 years in college then took a little break to play basketball then started back up ago 5 years ago.

I play QB and MLB.    We do a lot of running the ball.   We catch most teams off balance with our running attack.    I love it when I walk up to the line of scrimmage and I see Cover 2      That's my ticket to RUN ALL DAY  ... haha     Once they realize they need to go to man to man we run a lot of slants, picks and crosses.   

Unfortunately I've torn both my achilles tendons, ruptured my hamstring, and broke my collarbone playing flag football.  That's a lot to deal with when you are not getting paid 

Do you play 7 on 7 where everyone is eligible for a pass ??   Good luck with your game.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah we play 7 on 7. We're more pass oriented, going for short 5 yard passes. Most defenses we see play Cover 2 as well which means everyone goes short. Once they go man to man, then we go long.
By the way, game was cancelled due to heat. As of 3:30pm it's 98 degrees here with a heat index of 105.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 26, 2005)

Glad all is well!!! That is a nice truck too my Friend, ALOT of room is right!!! I hear ya with the diet, it's tuff when you let it go even for a little while, do what ya can and I'm sure you'll be shredding it up when ya do it!!!


----------



## Pylon (Jul 26, 2005)

Congrats on the new truck.  I know Archie and I can both sympathize when it comes to the heat...


----------



## bludevil (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks fellas, I'm trying to slowly ween myself back into clean eating mode (not really dieting but eating clean foods). I've been eating a lot of junk lately. 
On the heat issue, it hit 102 yesterday which was a new high and their saying it will be a record high today. Luckily storm front is moving in tomorrow which will cool things down over the weekend.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 27, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Yeah we play 7 on 7. We're more pass oriented, going for short 5 yard passes. Most defenses we see play Cover 2 as well which means everyone goes short. Once they go man to man, then we go long.
> By the way, game was cancelled due to heat. As of 3:30pm it's 98 degrees here with a heat index of 105.



What kind of D to you play.    We rush 3, play man to man with the three receivers and the MLB takes either the center or the lineman that go out.   It's pretty effective sine you only give the QB out 2-3 seconds to decide what to do.   Sometime we mix it up and only rush two depending on the QB's speed.


----------



## bludevil (Jul 27, 2005)

On d, we keep it pretty simple, pretty much man to man, with only 1 man rushing the QB and 1 safety roaming the field.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 27, 2005)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Thanks fellas, I'm trying to slowly ween myself back into clean eating mode (not really dieting but eating clean foods). I've been eating a lot of junk lately.
> On the heat issue, it hit 102 yesterday which was a new high and their saying it will be a record high today. Luckily storm front is moving in tomorrow which will cool things down over the weekend.


You can do it!!!  
I hear ya about the heat too, it FINALLY gave us a break today, cooled off to 78 today!!! Feels AWESOME!!!


----------

